# Giving turkey to cats



## GrammaSue (Sep 3, 2004)

I have heard that giving turkey to cats can be fatal to them......has anyone else heard anythign about this?


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

What kind of turkey? Lunchmeat turkey? Raw?

I occasionally give my kitten deli turkey that doesn't have nitrates in it. Nitrates give me headaches so I get the expensive deli kind and I share a little with her at lunch time. Most brands do have nitrates in them though.

As far as I know turkey is fine as long as you steer clear of chemicals and preservatives in the meat (ie nitrates, etc).


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

when making a turkeysandwich i usually give a little to my cat becuase he LOVES it he goes crazy for it...turkey is not bad so i donot know why itd be bad for cats ...havent see naytihng bad so i doubt it


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

Ive never heard that. I feed turkey formula from Wellness all the time to my cats.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I feed fancyfeast roasted turkey to my cat, never any problems  Do you have a source of where you heard that?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Maybe they meant the bones?


----------



## kim (Jul 20, 2004)

dont know about that - my cats and foster kitten eat raw turkey and bones as well as turkey canned.... in fact, had raw turkey last night


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

The only thing that would be potentially fatal would be cooked bones of any kind because they could splinter in the throat. Very dangerous. Other than that...turkey is not bad for a cat.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

My two guys absolutely LOVE turkey. We get them deli turkey all the time. That is by far their favorite food. 

We just got back from their check up, and the vet knows what we feed them, didn't say anything. I suspect you heard wrong about turkey being bad for them.

Cheers

Let them eat turkey!!!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Doeremi said:


> I occasionally give my kitten deli turkey that doesn't have nitrates in it. Nitrates give me headaches so I get the expensive deli kind and I share a little with her at lunch time. Most brands do have nitrates in them though.
> 
> 
> > Applegate Farms...they even have (IIRC) nitrate-free bacon, ham, bologna, hot dogs, and pepperoni. It is expensive and hard to find, but if you (like me) just get the occasional craving for a ham sandwich or a hot dog, it's invaluable (I can't eat nitrites either...instant migraine...which is actually how I originally learned to cure and smoke meats myself). Good stuff.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Gudewife said:


> Doeremi said:
> 
> 
> > I occasionally give my kitten deli turkey that doesn't have nitrates in it. Nitrates give me headaches so I get the expensive deli kind and I share a little with her at lunch time. Most brands do have nitrates in them though.
> ...


That's great to know! Thank you so much. Yep, it's migraines that I get and I hate it.


----------

